# Wandolith® Uferfiltermatten



## punto (23. Aug. 2007)

Hallo!
Bin neu hier und noch in der Planungsphase meines Gartenteich's.Dabei bin ich auf die Seite von "Daum's Gartentechnik gestoßen.(  ) 
Die Firma vertritt ja ziemlich radikale Ansichten im punkto Teich bau und Filterung.Zum Beispiel das man bei Fischteichen völlig ohne Filter UV Lampen Bodenabläufe u.s.w auskommen kann Wenn man nur genug Kies,Pflanzen Zeolith,bzw. Zeobakterlith und Wandolith® Filtermatten in den Teich einbringt.

Und wenn man dann noch darauf verzichtet Teicherde, Teichpflanzensubstrate, Hornspäne, Dünger für Wasserpflanzen, Lehm vom landwirtschaftlichen Acker, Ton, Lehm, kalkhaltige Steine, Gartenerde, Kompost, Grasssoden, Torf, Rinde, Stroh, Grobkies, Findlinge, aufgefangenes Regenwasser, Steinplatten, Kalksandsteine, Materialien aus Beton in den Teich einzubringen ist die Welt in Ordnung und man braucht keinen Filter.Klingt eigendlich alles Logisch und hoch wissenschaftlich aber manches ist wieder das genaue Gegenteil von dem was in den diversen Teichforen diskutiert wird.

Kennt jemand diese Firma bzw die Produkte Zeobakterlith und Wandolith® Filtermatten oder benutzt sie sogar ? 
Und was ist von der Filterlosen Teichbau Philosophie zu halten ? 
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Eugen (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wandolith® Uferfiltermatten*

Hi Punto  (darf ich auch Fiat zu dir sagen  )

DEN idealen Teich wirst du nirgends finden. Es gäbe sonst nicht soviele Firmen,die mit Teichpflegeprodukten ihr Geld verdienen und auch nicht soviele Foren, in denen immer wieder die gleichen Fragen und Antworten auftauchen.

Ich z.B. habe auch meine eigene Teichphilosophie entwickelt, werde mich aber hüten per I-net die alleinseligmachende Version zu verbreiten.
Allein wegen der Vielzahl der Möglichkeiten einen Teich/Biotop/Freiluftaquarium zu bauen, gibt es die nicht.

Allerdings gibt es Naturwissenschaften, an deren Gesetzen niemand vorbeikommt.

zB. Zeolith. Dies ist ein Mineral (Aluminiumsilikat) welches wegen seiner porösen Struktur und der Anordnung von Metallionen und Silikationen als KATIONEN-Austauscher agieren kann.
Es kann zB. kein Phosphat,Nitrat,Sulfat od. andere Anionen binden.
(Was gern in einem anderen Forum diskutiert wird und deswegen gegen Fadenalgen wirksam sein soll = wissenschaftlicher Unsinn)

Daum schreibt, es ist ein Ionenaustauscher, der Ammoniumionen und viele andere Schadstoffe absorbiert. (Populismus)
Besser wäre Kationenaustauscher, dann wird er allerdings in Erklärungsnot bezüglich "vieler anderer Schadstoffe" geraten.
Der Begriff "Schadstoff" impliziert bei vielen Koinasen Nitrit,Nitrat oder Phosphat. (sind für mich und meinen Pflanzenteich jedoch gute Nährstoffe  )
Und gerade diese Anionen werden eben nicht absorbiert.

zu seinem WANDOLITH (mit Warenzeichen !!!)
Es ist eine Ufermatte, die 6 natürliche Mineralien enthält.
Klingt gut gell   Wer kennt bitte ein unnatürliches Mineral ???
Welche, schreibt er nicht.
Ausserdem enthält die Matte Pflanzensamen. So entsteht ein Grasteppich.
Unter Wasser wohlgemerkt !!

Seinen grundsätzlichen Aussagen kann ich zum allergrößten Teil zustimmen.
Wenn er allerdings auf seine Produkte zu sprechen kommt, wird es populistisches Werbegeschwafel, das er für Laien sehr geschickt zwischen Wahrheiten und Halbwahrheiten verpackt.

Von der "filterlosen Teichbauphilosophie" halte ich sehr viel.  
Aber halt ohne bunte Karpfen oder Überbesatz mit anderen Fischen. :


----------



## punto (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wandolith® Uferfiltermatten*

Danke für die Antwort!
Das mit dem Gras unterwasser fand ich auch merkwürdig.
Deiner Antwort entnehme ich das man sich bei jedem Anbieter die mühe machen muß die Aussagen Wissentschaftlich zu hinterfragen und zu recherchieren und das nicht nur in den diversen Foren.Ist natürlich ein ganzes Stück Arbeit die mich auch noch abschreckt weil ich mit Chemie nichts am Hut habe.Aber wenn ich Geld sparen will und sauberes gesundes Teich wasser wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben.
Gruß Punto!


----------



## Mühle (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wandolith® Uferfiltermatten*

Hallo,

hier mal Bilder von Wandolith-Matten nach einem Jahr im Teich.

Ich hatte damit meine Insel verkleidet :

 

 

Ist vielleicht schlecht zu erkennen, auf jeden Fall ist unter Wasser nichts gewachsen und im Bereich Wasserspiegel nur Gras  .

Nach einem Jahr habe ich sie wieder entfernt und durch selbstgebastelte Ufermatten ersetzt  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wandolith® Uferfiltermatten*

Hallo Punto,

erstmal noch von mir: Willkommen bei uns! 

Hier im Forum findest Du viele Informationen und das Wissen von nicht nur einem einzelnen, sondern vielen hundert Usern.
Ganz wichtig für Einsteiger sind u.a. unsere Fachbeiträge.
Ich denke, die erklären so manches.... des weiteren kannst Du Dich mal bei Naturagart umschauen.
Das Konzept ist eines der (für mich) am schlüssigsten.... ohne Chemie, ohne Wundersubstrate.

Wenn dann noch Fragen auftauchen, stell sie im Forum und Dir wird geholfen!


----------



## kwguppy (24. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Wandolith® Uferfiltermatten*

Nach einem Jahr habe ich sie wieder entfernt und durch selbstgebastelte  

Hallo mühle sag mir mal wie du deine ufermatte gebastelt hast, bevor ich hier wieder selber laienhaft "rumexperimentiere".


----------

